# The cutest little mantid I've ever seen!



## ABbuggin (Apr 14, 2009)

One of my Hestiasula, brunneriana ooths that I bought from Rick hatched a few days ago. They are soooooooo cute looking and they are very "compact" too!



























They are almost as small as a L1 Bolbena, hottentatta nymph (2mm). h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## revmdn (Apr 14, 2009)

So tiny.


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad to hear they are hatching!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree, AB!!!  One of my ooths finally hatched last week, but curiously only produced one lonely nymph. He (or she) is so cute though! Just how you described. I haven't seen him eat yet... he runs away from the melanogasters every time I've fed him so far. But I think he has to have eaten, or he probably wouldn't be in such fine fleeing shape as he is! You should see him jump and scamper away from the ff's, like they are going to eat him, lol.  How many did yours hatch?


----------



## tier (Apr 15, 2009)

> They are almost as small as a L1 Bolbena, hottentatta nymph (2mm)


Hi

They are the biggest nymphs! All other "boxers" are smaller, for example _Otomatis_ sp. etc. _Bolbena hottentotta_ is much smaller. _Hestiasula brunneriana_ can feed on small fruit flies as L1. _B. hottentotta_ starts to eat smallest fruit flies as L3.



> One of my ooths finally hatched last week, but curiously only produced one lonely nymph.


Normally one single _Bolbena hottentotta_ ooth contains 5-15 nymphs, a _Hestiasula brunneriana_ ooth contains 12-25 nymphs usually.



Anyway, _Hestiasula brunneriana_ is beautiful.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2009)

:lol: The boxers always melt my heart, it is so endearing when they get loose and run off, I always feel bad for them in this big world and such a tiny creature! good job Abuggin!


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 15, 2009)

[\quote]How many did yours hatch?

I got 11 from that ooth, waiting on the other 2 to hatch though.  



tier said:


> HiThey are the biggest nymphs! All other "boxers" are smaller, for example _Otomatis_ sp. etc. _Bolbena hottentotta_ is much smaller. _Hestiasula brunneriana_ can feed on small fruit flies as L1. _B. hottentotta_ starts to eat smallest fruit flies as L3.


I've actually kept and bred Bolbena hottentotta before, so I was quite surprised to see how close in size they were. Bolbena are VERY tiny lol, I want them again, I really miss them.


----------



## tier (Apr 15, 2009)

I have ooth if you are interested...


----------



## tier (Apr 15, 2009)

Fresh gravid female, mated three or four days after final molt.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG a 6 armed mantis!

Lol im joking :lol: 

Hestiasula brunneriana do seem to be one of the nicer boxers


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 15, 2009)

tier said:


> Fresh gravid female, mated three or four days after final molt.





Morpheus uk said:


> OMG a 6 armed mantis!


Tier, is that _Bolbena hottentotta_ pic a time release compilation... or how did you do it?  The hydra-handed mantis!  :blink: :lol:


----------



## tier (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi

Evolution! I only feed three-headed flies, that's why they developed three pairs of raptorial forelegs after some generations


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 15, 2009)

tier said:


> HiEvolution! I only feed three-headed flies, that's why they developed three pairs of raptorial forelegs after some generations


  :lol:  !


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 15, 2009)

lol man there small lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2009)

oh thats great Tier, I know a couple of TV producers that want to interview you! Stay right there :lol:


----------



## tier (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

This female has destroyed, spread up wings, they did not enlarge completely within the final molt. But anyway, the male can mate with her without any problems.


























regards


----------



## hierodula (Apr 19, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> One of my Hestiasula, brunneriana ooths that I bought from Rick hatched a few days ago. They are soooooooo cute looking and they are very "compact" too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there so small and awesome!!


----------



## tier (May 2, 2009)

Hi

I have pictures with Bolbena on a ruler to show their precise size.











regards


----------



## Dinora (May 4, 2009)

tier said:


>


How sick am I? :huh: I'm looking at these cool, beautifully photographed images, and all I can think of is:

Bow-chicka-bow-wow! Mantis Porn!!!  

Gawd! I need help! B)


----------



## d17oug18 (May 21, 2009)

i know this is almost not relevant to this thread but i have a boxer with a horn on its head, whats the name of that one?


----------



## tier (May 21, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i know this is almost not relevant to this thread but i have a boxer with a horn on its head, whats the name of that one?


I guess it could be _Hestiasula brunneriana _from Goa, India. Why? Because in these days this is the most abundant boxer species in captivity. More or less everybody is keeping them in this year.

Just check the pictures in the Forum, Yen Saw or I posted some pics of adult _H. brunneriana _already. A lot of matids have a crown on the head, a lot Boxers have it.

Can't you post a picture? That would be the most save way.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 27, 2009)

finally got some pics of the female, here she is!:


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 27, 2009)

Looks like a _Hestiasula brunneriana_


----------



## tier (May 27, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Looks like a _Hestiasula brunneriana_


Hi

100%

regards


----------

